# Lameboy DS 0.8 released



## shaunj66 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Lameboy DS 0.8 released*

GBx emulator for DS











Homebrew author Nutki has released version 0.8 of Lameboy - a GBx emulator for the Nintendo DS. Here's the changelog:





			
				Nutki said:
			
		

> To celebrate Lameboy Devlog grand opening here comes new release featuring initial sound emulation. You cannot turn it off yet, but it always possible to turn it down by hardware volume control. Also you can forget about X button annoyance, just return to rom menu for autosave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Download from our Downloads Centre


----------



## marko1986 (Jun 12, 2007)

so, the sound is finally coming! I can`t try it out now, have no time.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow! Sound!

And it supports color games! Finally some emulator that beats goomba for the GBA!


----------



## brn (Jun 12, 2007)

So... what games are Gameboy must-haves?


----------



## ganesh2 (Jun 12, 2007)

the zelda oracles / links awakening

super mario bros deluxe

survival kids (the lost in blue ancestor)

alone in the dark

... I can't figure some other ... but I do know there are a big bunch of games that deserve to be played.


----------



## lenselijer (Jun 12, 2007)

awesome, this works fine fullspeed and with sound 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




no more gb or gbc needed now for slot1 users.


----------



## Harry Potthead (Jun 12, 2007)

Is this emu for gba roms too? or only gb and gbc? And if not, is there a 
emu who can emulate gba roms on ds?


----------



## Jax (Jun 12, 2007)

YES! Sound, finally! I'm playing Link's Awakening right now!


----------



## tisti (Jun 12, 2007)

YESSS! Sound!!! Gona go play Super Mario - Wario Land. Superb game


----------



## leetdude_007 (Jun 12, 2007)

works with tolerable slowdowns. I'm enjoying this very very much.


----------



## gab10 (Jun 12, 2007)

it can save pokemon gold and have sound
perfect !!!!


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 12, 2007)

I think the GBC had way more better games than GBA.


----------



## m2pt5 (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Harry Potthead @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> Is this emu for gba roms too? or only gb and gbc? And if not, is there a
> emu who can emulate gba roms on ds?


Playing GBA roms from slot-1 is never going to happen. The best you can do is get an EZFlash 3-in-1 expansion pak and use it with your slot-1 card of choice.


----------



## Danieluz (Jun 12, 2007)

Hell yeah!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sound Support


----------



## ssj4android (Jun 12, 2007)

So, does this work better than Goomba color?


----------



## Naouak (Jun 12, 2007)

Can we use Gameboy color's color palette with lameboy ? You know when you press at the boot screen button it change color.


----------



## Tanas (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(ssj4android @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> So, does this work better than Goomba color?



I think that compatability is around the same, but I've found that goomba color is faster.


----------



## zoharmodifier (Jun 12, 2007)

Does anyone know if Lameboy is able to keep the RTC in Pokemon GSC?


----------



## eNforcer (Jun 12, 2007)

This is pretty awesome, now i can play super mario land again!

Why does it look weird when you make it go full screen?


----------



## asher (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> I think the GBC had way more better games than GBA.


mmmm ... yes and no..

the gbc has fewer. but very good games...

the gba list its so vast it just fills anyone who wants to play
whatever they want to play.

and if you want good gbc games apart from the god send oracles...

i would recommend shantae, wario land 3, the fish files... ill tell ya more
if i remember others.


----------



## DS64 (Jun 12, 2007)

lovely


----------



## Tanas (Jun 12, 2007)

Mario Golf on the GBC is the best Golf game on any system.


----------



## pasc (Jun 12, 2007)

Just dl'ed some Roms (searched them on IGN).

BTW: Metal Gear on the GBC ? WTF ? IGN GAVE it 10/10 Points !

Also Dragonwarrior III from Enix seems to be good


----------



## Issac (Jun 12, 2007)

oooh.. i want to play metal gear solid, and perfect dark.. and and... what more? i know there are loads, but i forgot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Yes, metal gear is that good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's awesome!


----------



## JPH (Jun 12, 2007)

sweet...now i can play some silver pokemanz


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(eNforcer @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> This is pretty awesome, now i can play super mario land again!
> 
> Why does it look weird when you make it go full screen?


Different aspect ratios, and not enough pixels to make it not look weird.


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 12, 2007)

0.8 is incorrectly listed as 0.7 in the download center.


----------



## Hellios (Jun 12, 2007)

I can't wait to play some proper music games on DS... BEATMANIA GB and GB 2 HERE I COME!


----------



## leetdude_007 (Jun 12, 2007)

The Developer's Blog for LameBoy: http://lameboy.ath.cx/

support the nutki


----------



## snesmaster40 (Jun 12, 2007)

Yay! I definitly loved the gameboy as a kid, time to go and find those classics


----------



## Tokas (Jun 12, 2007)

Are there any really good RPG's to GB/GBC?


----------



## bobrules (Jun 12, 2007)

It's not saving in pokemon gold for me


----------



## snesmaster40 (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Tokas @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> Are there any really good RPG's to GB/GBC?



- Pokemon series
- Legend of Zelda DX
- Final Fantasy Legend


----------



## Jax (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> It's not saving in pokemon gold for me



You have to press X OR exit to the ROM list after saving in-game.


----------



## bobrules (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(bobrules @ Jun 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > It's not saving in pokemon gold for me
> ...



Thx


----------



## shadowwarrior999 (Jun 13, 2007)

hmmmm how do you lode(sp sorry) saves [psp post]


----------



## TLSpartan (Jun 13, 2007)

I was wondering how you save as well. I was playing Pokemon Red and I couldnt load it up later


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 13, 2007)

As Jax stated a few posts back, to write a save file to the memory card you must press X in-game, or exit to the game selection menu by pressing L+R. 

Saves are loaded automatically when you load a game.


----------



## squeaks (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> I think the GBC had way more better games than GBA.



blasphemy


----------



## Sonicandtails (Jun 13, 2007)

So far I have tested some games.
Color Key:
Green: 60FPS with fullsound. Possible very minor sound/graphics issue.
Blue: Gameplay slowdown and/or major graphic errors with possible sound issues.
Red: Crashes/Not playable

---
Gameboy
---
-Bubble Bobble GB: 60FPS with fullsound until it crashes after starting the first level with three "Unrecognized Instructions".
-Bugs Bunny - Crazy Castle I GB: 60FPS with a high pitched instrument or two. I own the original, so verified.
-Bugs Bunny - Crazy Castle II GB: 60FPS with fullsound. Not tested extensively.
-Bust-A-Move 3 DX GB: 60FPS with fullsound and minor graphical errors. Not tested extensively.
-Donkey Kong GB: 60FPS with fullsound and a refresh rate bar on the background layer. Was not present in earlier versions.
-Game and Watch Gallery 1 GB: 60FPS with fullsound. Not tested extensively.
-Hyper Lode Runner GB: 60FPS with debug information scanning bottom screen. Also, sound is very high pitched. I own the original, so I know this.
-Kirby's Block Ball GB: 60FPS with fullsound. Not tested extensively.
-Kirby's Dream Land GB: 60FPS with fullsound. Crashed once with two "Unrecognized Instructions". Reloading fixed it.
-Kirby's Dream Land 2 GB: 60FPS with fullsound. Not tested extensively. Minor graphic glitch noticed on startup.
-Kirby's Pinball Land GB: 60 FPS with fullsound. Not tested extensively.
-Kirby's Star Stacker GB: 60 FPS with fullsound. Reads out debug information on the bottom screen until you pick a game mode then it stops refreshing the debug information.
-Megaman - Dr. Wily's Revenge GB: 60FPS with fullsound, but with flashing status bar and graphics along with a refresh rate bar on the background layer.
-Megaman II GB: 60FPS with fullsound, flashing status bar with a few other subtle graphical glitches.
-Megaman III GB: 60FPS with fullsound. Flashing bar is gone from previous installments, but the game lags (Sound is fine) with three sprites on screen. This is a game issue, tested on VBA.
-Megaman IV GB: 60FPS with fullsound. No flashing error from first two installments. Game lag from multiple sprites is still present. This is a game issue, tested on VBA. Not tested extensively. 
-Megaman V GB: 60FPS with fullsound. Still no flashing error. Game lag from multiple sprites is still present. This is a game issue, tested on VBA. Not tested extensively.
-Metroid II - Return of Samus GB: 60FPS with fullsound. Not tested extensively.
-Pokémon Red/Blue GB: 60FPS with fullsound. Not tested extensively.
-Solomon's Club GB: 60FPS with fullsound. Not tested extensively.
-Super Mario Land (v1.0) GB: Won't load.
-Super Mario Land (v1.1) GB: 60FPS with fullsound.
-Super Mario Land 2 - 6 Golden Coins GB: 60FPS with fullsound. Not tested extensively.
-TMNT - Fall of the Foot Clan GB: 60FPS with fullsound. Not tested extensively.
-TMNT III - Radical Rescue GB: 60FPS with fullsound. Refresh bar down the background layer.
-Tetris (v1.0/1) GB: 60FPS with fullsound. Both versions work, differences being the "classic" Tetris theme being in (v1.1).
-Tetris Attack GB: 60FPS with fullsound. Not tested extensively.
-Wario Land - Super Mario Land 3 GB: 60FPS with semi-fullsound. Very small and hard to notice sound issues (Overworld).
-Wave Race GB: 60FPS with fullsound and possible graphics issue.

---
Gameboy Color
---
-Bomberman Blue Champion GBC: 45FPS with fullsound.
-Bomberman Red Challenge GBC: 45FPS with fullsound.
-Bugs Bunny - Crazy Castle 3 GBC: 60FPS with fullsound. Not tested extensively.
-Bugs Bunny - Crazy Castle 4 GBC: 60FPS with fullsound. Not tested extensively.
-Bust-A-Move 4 GBC: 30-50FPS with fullsound. Not tested extensively.
-Donkey Kong Country GBC: 30-55FPS with fullsound, and several graphical glitches.
-Game and Watch Gallery 2 GBC: 60FPS with fullsound. Not tested extensively.
-Game and Watch Gallery 3 GBC: 60FPS with fullsound. Not tested extensively.
-Harvest Moon 1 GBC: 60FPS with fullsound. Not tested extensively.
-Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening GBC: 60FPS with fullsound. Intro lags to 45FPS and any warping effects lag 45FPS. Does not harm gameplay.
-Legend of Zelda Ages/Seasons GBC: 60FPS with fullsound. Not tested extensively. Too many sprites can cause 45-55FPS lag. Also ring sprites around Triforce in intro are wonky and wavy screen effects lag. Otherwise fully playable. Small graphical errors.
-Mario Golf GBC: 50-60FPS with fullsound. Not tested extensively.
-Mario Tennis GBC: 50-60FPS with fullsound. Not tested extensively.
-Megaman Xtreme GBC: 45FPS everywhere, fullsound.
-Megaman Xtreme 2 GBC: 45 FPS in game, 60FPS in menu. Fullsound.
-Metal Gear Solid GBC: 50-60 FPS with fullsound.
-Pokémon Crystal/Gold/Silver GBC: 60 FPS with fullsound and a few graphical errors (Subtle). Of course, no RTC. Not tested extensively.
-Pokémon Pinball GBC: 50-60 FPS with fullsound and a few graphical errors.
-Pokémon Puzzle Challenge GBC: 45FPS with fullsound and blinking graphics.
-Pokémon Trading Card Game GBC: 60FPS with fullsound. Not tested extensively.
-Pokémon Yellow GBC: 60FPS with semi-fullsound, Pikachu's voice is broken.
-R-Type DX GBC: 45FPS with full sound.
-Super Mario Bros. Deluxe GBC: 60FPS with full sound. No issues.
-Tetris DX GBC: 60FPS with full sound. No issues.
-Wario Land II GBC: 45FPS during opening movie. 60FPS in-game with fullsound.
-Wario Land 3 GBC: 60FPS with full sound unless 4 or more sprites on screen. Then it is a lagfest of around 45FPS.
---

That's all I have on my flashcart (M3DSSimply) as of now. I don't plan on adding anymore games to the list, I tried to nab the more popular games out there.

EDIT: I have noticed that high pitched instrument issues can be caused by speeding the game up, but ones that are there normally may or may not be fixed by a simple speed up very quickly (Worked a few times for me on Bugs Bunny I).


----------



## jono_ (Jun 13, 2007)

great release.


----------



## brn (Jun 13, 2007)

Nanoloop 1.3 is working fine with this but LSDJ seems to just hangup, it´s showing me a blue screen with LSDJ in the corner. Does anyone get it working?


----------



## cubin' (Jun 13, 2007)

awesome testing Sonic i wouldn't have bothered downloading it if i didn't see how compatible it was.


----------



## Shelleeson (Jun 13, 2007)

am i the only one who tried to download it from the download centre and it says corrupt? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  i tried it 5 times until i gave up and went to the official site and it worked first go.


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(shelleeson @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> am i the only one who tried to download it from the download centre and it says corrupt?


Probably. It worked just fine for me.

If you have that problem in the future, try clearing your browser's cache and then download the file again. It might have cached the first download that got corrupted, then never actually tried to download again because the file was in the cache.


----------



## Shelleeson (Jun 13, 2007)

i'm using a download manager so i saw it download again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  oh well i have it now.
thank you for the info though.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jun 13, 2007)

Lameboy + sound = Pwnage!

Man, time to dig up the classics.


----------



## Kirby102 (Jun 13, 2007)

My god, best update = sound.

Just a question, in Pokemon Yellow, Pikachu's sound is garbled everytime it's emulated? If that's not the case, is there a fix? If not, then well it was bugging me quite a bit... But thanks for this great update, I can play Tetris with its colourful techno tune of Music A


----------



## Sonicandtails (Jun 13, 2007)

I'll be updating the list in a minute, I found a few more things and left out a game that I tested originally. 
Also, yes, Pikachu's voice is mutilated, and all I can think of is that PCM sound isn't emulated properly (if that's what the format is, I just know that 'voices' in Sega games are called PCM format).

EDIT: This may also just be me, but give Kirby's Dream Land a test and see if you spot the graphics chugging but staying at 60FPS. It seems to me that some games including that are being forced through a possible throttle to stay at 60FPS, resulting in what appears to be a skipped frame or general non-smoothness. It's very hard to spot, but I notice it.


----------



## bobrules (Jun 13, 2007)

I realized by holding the l button, the emulating speed increases.


----------



## Sonicandtails (Jun 13, 2007)

...?
Isn't this old news?


----------



## asher (Jun 13, 2007)

i cant make it work with a supercard... even if i patched the dldi for supercard...


----------



## camx (Jun 15, 2007)

I cant get it to work on supercard SD either.  Tried DLDI patching, both moon and normal versions, tried just the .nds file itself.  Two white screens thats it.  Anyone got it working care to share their patched version?


----------



## iso jussi (Jun 18, 2007)

Can this thing use same save (sav.) files that I used on Goomba (GBAMP)?


----------



## HipN (Jun 24, 2007)

Do all games work?


----------



## Sonicandtails (Jun 24, 2007)

HipN: Let me link you to my compatibility list.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=52957&st=39#

Err oops...Apparently the post linkage doesn't work so hot...Try that link.


----------



## HipN (Jun 24, 2007)

thanks a lot man!!!!


----------



## leetdude_007 (Jul 17, 2007)

v0.9 was released on the 15th of July, 2007: http://lameboy.ath.cx/


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Changelog:
> 
> Â Â * fixed: joypad register emulation (fixes Wario Blast)
> Â Â * fixed: GBC hdma (fixes Pokemon Crystal graphics)
> ...


More info: http://wiki.pocketheaven.com/Lameboy


----------



## lagman (Jul 17, 2007)

More info:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=55432


----------



## leetdude_007 (Jul 17, 2007)

gah. should change my preferences to look at more past news.


----------



## sethirion (Jun 10, 2010)

I have been testing (lol playing) Legend of Zelda Oracle of Ages and I do had some crashes.

This happened after I beat dungeon LV 2, then went to get the flippers and Cheval's Rope. I gave the rope to Rafter after that Ralph shows up. I kept playing searching for the Island Chart, when suddenly my sword became a weird sprite (like missingno from Pokemon) every slash I did was that weird sprite as well when I cut some bushes: instead of leaves they were trash sprite (weird things).
Maple appeared and every item that Maple dropped was garbled, then I press Start (mapped to the X button) and the sprites of link and Maple were there with the menu like translucent.

Very weird in my opinion.

I have been playing all day long closing it when I have to do something, maybe was that? Since I tried to put "reset" but after selecting the file and message speed I entered the game and my sword was the same, I pressed Start and resets the game. Other time just crashed with a white screen, or sometimes with the menu but with a lot of bright (dunno how to describe it) still unresponsive.

I turned the NDS off, since when I put Exit the games weren't there! It solved, but still I am afraid of that happening again so I save more often.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 10, 2010)

sethirion said:
			
		

> I have been testing (lol playing) Legend of Zelda Oracle of Ages and I do had some crashes.


Do you realise how old this topic is?

Actually, are you using Version 0.8? The latest version is 0.12 and you should be using that.

http://filetrip.net/f5597-Lameboy-DS-0-12.html


----------



## sethirion (Jun 10, 2010)

@ RupeeClock: I am using 0.12 but this seems to be the only "compatibility list" around (also this link is at the PHwiki of lameboy).

Around the net I did not saw a place to put the testing since at the Nutki's blog is very long and seems abandoned.

I am using Lameboy 0.12, not using save states; running on a NDS lite (golden Zelda themed) my flashcard is Acekard2i with the AKAIO 1.7. soft-reset of homebrews activated.

Any more info. needed? just trying to help the development.


----------

